# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  πως ανεβάζω φώτο ..???

## Αλέξανδρος96

καλησπέρα θέλω να Ανεβάσω  φώτο με τα πουλιά μου και δεν ξέρω πως γίνετε μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος?

----------


## tonis!

πας στο http://imageshack.us/ πατας εκει που λεει* Browse* επιλεγεις την εικονα που θες και μετα πατας το *UPLOAD NOW* περιμενες λιγο και σου εμφανιζεται η εικονα!!καπου απο κατω λεει *Forum Thumbnail* δεξια ειναι ενα μικρο πινακακι σαν λωριδα !!αντιγραφεις τα γραμματα που λεει εκει και κανεις paste στο θεμα που θες να βαλεις τις εικονες σου τελος πατας *Δημοσιευση Γρηγορης Απαντισης*!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος96

το κάνω και μου εμφανίζει no files unload κάτι τετοιο

----------


## Niva2gr

Αλέξανδρε, το φόρουμ έχει δύο εργαλεία για να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες πολύ εύκολα. 
Πρωτ' απ' όλα για να απαντήσεις επιλέγεις *"Εξελιγμένη Επεξεργασία"*.

Στη σελίδα που βγαίνει, λίγο πιο χαμηλά, θα δεις *"Display the upload form from Photobucket"* και ακόμα λίγο πιο κάτω "Upload your images to Imageshack".

To *photobucket* και το *imageshack*, είναι 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν ιντερνετικά άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών.
*
Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες μέσω imageshack:*

Εφόσον δεν έχεις γραφτεί σε καμία απο αυτές τις δύο υπηρεσίες, πιο πρακτικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το *imageshack*.

- Πατάς το κουμπάκι "Αναζήτηση" που βρίσκεται κάτω απο τη φράση "Upload your images to imageshack" και επιλέγεις απο τον υπολογιστή σου τη φωτογραφία που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις.

- Αφού επιλέξεις τη φωτογραφία σου πατάς το κουμπάκι "host it".

- Θα σου ανοίξει ένα καινούριο tab με τη φωτογραφία σου ανεβασμένη και κάτι κωδικούς απο κάτω. Απο αυτούς μαυρίζεις αυτόν που λέγεται "Forum thumbnail". Μετά κάνεις επάνω του δεξί κλικ και επιλέγεις "Αντιγραφή".

- Επιστρέφεις στο φόρουμ, πατάς επάνω στο πεδίο που γράφεις το μήνυμα δεξί κλικ, και επιλέγεις "Επικόλληση".



Αν έχεις λογαριασμούς σε κάποια απο αυτές τις υπηρεσίες τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά, γιατί μιά φωτογραφία που την έχεις ανεβάσει απο πριν π.χ. στο photobucket, δεν χρειάζεται να την ξαναανεβάσεις.

----------

